# Ibs After Delivery



## jennyk22 (Jul 3, 2010)

Hi. I never experienced any abdominal pain or severe reactions to any foods in particular until directly after giving birth to my daughter. I used to be a bit anorexic (perhaps) and have always had slightly overactive excretions. Also, IBS and fibromyalgia run in my immediate family. Still, the major IBS symptoms like abdominal pain and swelling definitely didn't start till after delivery. Did this happen to anyone else? Is this common at all? It makes me wonder if it all started with an infection, increased stress, was bound to occur anyway, or all of the above


----------

